# Bait - what is it - 2



## fredchiesa (Apr 26, 2016)

What is it and what is it good for? Thanks


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

We always called them scads, I think they are actually yellowed tail mackerel 

I don't think a kingfish would care lol, I like the flare of chartreuse too


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

leatherjacket


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

They have poisones spines on their belly. I've heard of people clipping the spine and using them for bait but not worth the hassle IMO.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

bigrick said:


> leatherjacket


^^^^^^^
http://fishidentificationblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/leatherjacket-fishskipjackleather-jack.html


----------

